# Seperation is working out... for both of us



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I have to admit, those last two meet ups with my STBX were good, and the second time was fun too with our daughter. I'm starting to realise something that is both depressing yet good at the same time - that seperating was probably the best thing we could have done. I don't know how she feels about this though, didn't have the opportunity to ask but perhaps that's a good thing, don't want to know!!! At least not now

I'm also starting to grow alot of appreciation for my STBX having been co-operative in co-parenting since D-day. To be frankly honest I'm actually a little shocked at all this; we're actually better seperated, and so is our daughter (I hope, she seems happy enough even though she was apparently upset that she couldn't stay with me over this weekend, and I trust my STBX in this - I have no reason not to at least in parenting). From now on, I'm going to make sure we stick to public places if we are to be alone - learnt that lesson from those two smooth meet ups.

I don't know the future but this is peace. Going out for a ride tomorrow though, STBX always hated it (never really pushed the issue though) whenever I went out for rides - as I like to disappear into places with no reception lol - oh well, she can't say sh-t now. In the end, I'm in a better mood. I'm still p-ssed at my whole world turned inside out but if my STBX and I can keep things as smooth-sailing as this now and in the future, we will have a chance to heal and lick our wounds. Have to take what one can get yes?

Chances are too that she may realise that living apart from me isn't all too bad as well considering. I'm still ready for her to turn around on me, which is always a possibility. But if anything, I'm glad that we're a team again.


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

Glad to hear some good news Random. It's awesome that your daughter seems to be doing so well and I've got tons of respect for you guys for doing so well with co-parenting. 

Sometimes it really is "for the best" I suppose.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

Do you share custody?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, and yeah my STBX has regained alot of my respect due to her co-operation. I really dodged a bullet I guess, this could have been much... MUCH worse.

And yes we share custody and based on our last meetup - no problems so far going out as a family. As long as we keep to the rules, we should be fine


----------

